# National Origins of American Fighters



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Which do you think is most prominent is the UFC?

Liddell is actually a name from the part of England i'm from and i know a few people who share that name.

Couture sounds French, Davis (Marcus Davis) is actually an English name and Lesnar has got to be German or Russian

Discuss:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I doubt it matters most North Americans have been had ancestors over here so long we are all mutts does it really matter what there name is. What nationality a name is means practically nothing as far as a persons heritage.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I doubt it matters most North Americans have been had ancestors over here so long we are all mutts does it really matter what there name is. What nationality a name is means practically nothing as far as a persons heritage.


Sure, people in Europe have migrated all over our continent aswell.. still this can be a fun topic though.

:thumb02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Machida is Japanese 

Kongo is African


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I doubt it matters most North Americans have been had ancestors over here so long we are all mutts does it really matter what there name is. What nationality a name is means practically nothing as far as a persons heritage.


cant make it invisible!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lesner is actually a German name. Lesnar might be an archaic form of that name, I don't know.

But yeah, every American fighter (except for native American fighters if there are any) has an origin in Europe, Asia or Africa so we could pretty much name anyone. Schaub, Tuchscherer and Boetsch are all German names. Siver is actually a Russian name, but he's still German... yeah so much for that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

gazh said:


> Sure, people in Europe have migrated all over our continent aswell.. still this can be a fun topic though.
> 
> :thumb02:


People in Europe have migrated but lets be honest if your living in Russia say there is a good chance the majority of your ancestry is Russian. You could live in Canada and have a french last name and be 10% French.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Toxic said:


> People in Europe have migrated but lets be honest if your living in Russia say there is a good chance the majority of your ancestry is Russian. You could live in Canada and have a french last name and be 10% French.


Ofcourse but it can like that anywhere, I'm furiously proud of being English but my ancestry is 0% English, obviously new world places like Australia and North America were based on migration so they're gonna have much more.. anyways, i thought it could be a fun topic?

Toxic, you mad cos you're a French Canadien ?

:thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> cant make it invisible!


LOL I CAN!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

gazh said:


> Ofcourse but it can like that anywhere, I'm furiously proud of being English but my ancestry is 0% English, obviously new world places like Australia and North America were based on migration so they're gonna have much more.. anyways, i thought it could be a fun topic?
> 
> Toxic, you mad cos you're a French Canadien ?
> 
> :thumb02:


I have a French last name but I am actually much more Irish than I am French and I don't speak much French. My wife is a French Canadian but she is actually half Mexican. Like I said everyone is a mutt.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

This kind of thing has never really been important to me. 

Don't really know my origins, don't really care about it 

One person I would love to know the origins of is allison stokke. Cause im moving there :thumb02:


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Lesner is actually a German name. Lesnar might be an archaic form of that name, I don't know.
> 
> But yeah, every American fighter (except for native American fighters if there are any) has an origin in Europe, Asia or Africa so we could pretty much name anyone. Schaub, Tuchscherer and Boetsch are all German names. Siver is actually a Russian name, but he's still German... yeah so much for that.


And even native americans are actually Siderians or something.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> And even native americans are actually Siderians or something.


???

Gotta explain that to us, pls...


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ you mean siberians??


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I think he means everyone native to the Americas came over the land bridge between Alaska and Russia tens of thousands of year ago. The people who did so were likely Sino-Russian types like Siberians. Just look at Inuit or Eskimo people and you see great similarities between them and central asians, (like mongolians).

Anyways this has nothing to do with MMA.

Amybody know anything about Koscheck's name? Sounds sort of Russian.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

I find this interesting too. It is fun to find out about ancestors and thus knowing more about the pieces of a great puzzle that made you.

As Toxic pointed out, your last name is not representative of your total heritage. However, it still holds some information.

*Northern European*
Brock Lesnar is from Minnesota or South/North Dakota, that combined with his look, makes it is pretty safe to assume he has good deal of Scandinavian and German ancestry.
Names that sound and look German:

Koscheck, Swick, Boetsch, Danzig, Bonnar, Ellenberger, Lentz (could be Danish aswell), Marquardt, Volkman, Wiman, Leben, Belcher.
(ryan) Jensen is a Danish name. (jon) Madsen is also Danish.


*French names*
The last name St Pierre is an unusual one. It means Saint- Peter in french. Not a commun name at all.
(Keith) Jardine and (Randy) Couture are surely French. Loiseau as well, meaning "the bird".

*Italian names*

Serra, Sylvia, Baroni. Maybe Mir but could be slavic imo aswell. Vera.

*Britsh*

Jones, Jackson, Evans, Howard. Slaves in the US were typically named after their slavemaster, who mostly had British ancestry.
Also: Rothwell, Riddle, Pyle, Penn, Hamill, Franklin, Carwin.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> Amybody know anything about Koscheck's name? Sounds sort of Russian.


I would guess slavic or polish.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

xeberus said:


> I would guess slavic or polish.


I think it sounds very German.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Koscheck is the German version of a slavic name. Now it gets really messed up. :thumb02:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Mir


In Russian this word means "world".


----------



## Eric89 (Mar 23, 2010)

Urijah Faber has Dutch ancestry (something he's mentioned before). Funny thing is I used to go to school with a guy named ROnald Faber and he was a tall dude, over 2m (6f 8)


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

xeberus said:


> One person I would love to know the origins of is allison stokke. Cause im moving there :thumb02:


Her last name is Norwegian, so I guess at least one of her ancestors was from Norway.


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

My ancestrys Irish but my surname is Derived from a Danish word.
Henderson (Dan) is a Scots Clan name.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Hotspur said:


> My ancestorys Irish but my surname is Derived from a Danish word.
> Henderson (Dan) is a Scots Clan name.


Cool. I'm a Dane. What is your last name?

Interesting thread:thumbsup:


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

A lot of us in the North of England have Danish and Norse ancestry .


> STORY / STOREY /STORIE and its variant spellings is an ancient and distinguished surname that dates back over 1000 years. The root of the name is "Storr", which is of Old Norse origin and means "large". The English (Anglo-Saxons), among whom the Norse settled, spoke a similar language but pronounced many words differently. So, STORR among the Norse would have been STYR to the English.
> 
> Rigbeye, in his book "The Storey’s of Old" contends that the "E" suffix was of Icelandic origin and meant "water". His deduction therefore, is that "Storey" meant "dweller by large and rough water". This may be born out in the Norse affinity to sea exploration, or the fact that the first Storey’s settled near the beautiful English lakes and waters of the Lake District, and so the name might refer to the location which they chose.
> 
> ...


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Hotspur said:


> My ancestrys Irish but my surname is Derived from a Danish word.
> Henderson (Dan) is a Scots Clan name.





Hotspur said:


> A lot of us in the North of England have Danish and Norse ancestry .


Yes, I know, we are family, also in the east btw
York derives from "Jorvik" or "Jorvig". Vig means a litle bay in Danish. Still to this day, there are Danish towns named with that ending such as "Lemvig".
Anyway, enlightening read

"stor" is still Danish for big or large.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

If you wanna go really far back then you know were all African. 

/thread.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I got to go with my Irish American brothers on this one. We get drunk and we kick your ass then we sing about it later. :drink01::drink01::drink01:


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Mir is actually Cuban last name. His full name is Francisco Santos Mir III. Unless his Russian dad liked Latino names.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

There's nothing racist implied by discussing the reality of the physical differences between ethnicities...to the contrary, honest open discourse about them is good and necessary for race relations.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

mastodon2222 said:


> There's nothing racist implied by discussing the reality of the physical differences between ethnicities...to the contrary, honest open discourse about them is good and necessary for race relations.


To be honest i would prefer this thread not to go that route, this is about nationality not race.


----------



## Tommo565 (Dec 13, 2008)

I know this is about nationality and all but I stumbled across this a while ago and thought it was relevent.

If anyone remembers the guy who Rashad Evans beat in the first round of TUF2 (Tom Murphy), well he's CEO of a company called Warrior Roots who use DNA testing to trace ancestral heritage.On wikipedia there's a list of results:

Clay Guida tested positive for the Sarmatian
David Loiseau tested positive for the Celtic 
Denis Kang Result: Han Warrior 
Dorian Price tested positive for the Celtic 
Dustin Hazelett Result: Scot/Irish Celt 
Georges St-Pierre tested positive for the Celtic 
Jonathan Goulet Result: Saxon 
Jorge Gurgel Result: Phoenician Warrior 
Keith Jardine Result Phoenician Warrior 
Kenny Florian Ancient warrior result: Celtic 
Michael Patt Result: Celtic 
Nate Marquardt tested as Celtic 
Rashad Evans Result: Kushite 
Rich Franklin Ancient warrior result: Celtic
Shane Carwin Ancient warrior result: Saxon
Tom Murphy tested positive for the Celtic
Waylon Lowe Ancient Warrior Result: Viking 
Brendan Schaub Result History_of_Sumer Sumerian 
Chris Cariaso Ancient Warrior Han 
Duane Bang Result: Germanic Warrior 
Eliot Marshall Result: Kushite 
Firas Zahabi Result: Phoenician Warrior 
Jacob Miller tested positive for the Celtic 
Jon Chaimberg 
Jonathan Jones Result: Kushite 
Olivier Reynaud tested positive for the Celtic 
Steven Thompson Result: Saxon 
Tom Hayden Ancient warrior result: Viking 
Yves Jabouin Ancient warrior result: Celtic

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warrior_roots


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Tommo565 said:


> I know this is about nationality and all but I stumbled across this a while ago and thought it was relevent.
> 
> If anyone remembers the guy who Rashad Evans beat in the first round of TUF2 (Tom Murphy), well he's CEO of a company called Warrior Roots who use DNA testing to trace ancestral heritage.On wikipedia there's a list of results:
> 
> ...


Oh man, that is the biggest load of bull crap you will ever read in your life, there is no such thing as 'Celtic' genes, Celtic is a modern cultural concept used to describe a group of languages, not blood.

The blood of England, Ireland, Scotland and Wales comes form the same root, the first european wave that moved north from Iberia after the ice-age.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

gazh said:


> Oh man, that is the biggest load of bull crap you will ever read in your life, there is no such thing as 'Celtic' genes, Celtic is a modern cultural concept used to describe a group of languages, not blood.
> 
> The blood of England, Ireland, Scotland and Wales comes form the same root, the first european wave that moved north from Iberia after the ice-age.
> 
> :thumbsdown:


That's mostlhy true, but there are really two genetic components of British: one is the wave that came from Iberia after the ice age that you mention who we describe more as celts, the others came from the north - angles, saxon, danes, vikings etc. To complicate things, these groups have mixed since then. 

I do agree with you that the 'warrior roots' that the poster refers to is mostly bunk, for the primary reason that it tests only one of your dna lines, and as you go back in history, we have hundreds of them.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

all the fighters of African descent happen to be "Kushite"...no Khoi? Hausa? Coromanti?

lol :laugh:...what a weird "list"


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Sekou said:


> all the fighters of African descent happen to be "Kushite"...no Khoi? Hausa? Coromanti?
> 
> lol :laugh:...what a weird "list"


Not to mention that any African American should be far more likely to be of western African descent, since that's where the slaves came from, if I'm not mistaken. Seems like they just picked a random ancient African kingdom that was military successful.


mastodon2222 said:


> I do agree with you that the 'warrior roots' that the poster refers to is mostly bunk, for the primary reason that it tests only one of your dna lines, and as you go back in history, we have hundreds of them.


^This is the evidence of the list being worthless that sticks out the most.


Tommo565 said:


> David Loiseau tested positive for the Celtic


^That pretty much sums up what the list is worth.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

mastodon2222 said:


> That's mostly true, but there are really two genetic components of British: one is the wave that came from Iberia after the ice age that you mention who we describe more as celts, *the others came from the north - angles, saxon, danes, vikings etc*. To complicate things, these groups have mixed since then.
> 
> I do agree with you that the 'warrior roots' that the poster refers to is mostly bunk, for the primary reason that it tests only one of your dna lines, and as you go back in history, we have hundreds of them.


Aye, but as we now know that amounts to less than 20% of the modern English genepool, that gene is more prevelant in certain parts of Ireland than it is in certian parts of England.

Example, you can have a person who is English technically much more 'Celtic' than someone from Ireland, maybe that's why Thomas Egan couldn't take those shots from Hathaway?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh my I wish I was Danish - oh wait, I am! 

It's funny to analyse the last name of Danish fighter Martin Kampmann... Clearly a German name, but even though in Danish 'Kamp means 'Fight and 'Mann is very close to how we spell man (Mand)...

Which means he certainly has the right name for what he's doing, Martin Fightman


----------

